# current lead times etc



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry if this topic had already been discussed but just curious if any one that has recently taken delivery of their Tt Tts if they could indicate timescales
1 from build week to reach emden port
2 from emden port to uk port
3 from uk port to dealer

Mine was showing built and enroute to emden about a week ago and is still showing the same.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

about 12 weeks all in from order to delivery.
about a 10days from build to port
about a week from port to dealer


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

When you say yours was showing 'built' ... is there the a website or something that allows you to track an order? I ordered a TTS about 2 weeks ago. I just received a letter that gave me a persons name & told me they'd be in contact at some point when anything progressed further. 
Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

dink said:


> When you say yours was showing 'built' ... is there the a website or something that allows you to track an order? I ordered a TTS about 2 weeks ago.
> Thanks


Yes - register here and put in your order number and post code: 
https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/you ... re/landing


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

dink said:


> When you say yours was showing 'built' ... is there the a website or something that allows you to track an order? I ordered a TTS about 2 weeks ago. I just received a letter that gave me a persons name & told me they'd be in contact at some point when anything progressed further.
> Thanks


I just ring the dealer or if they are not available then audi uk who let you know the latest status. All you need us the consignment number given to you by your dealer


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

brittan said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > When you say yours was showing 'built' ... is there the a website or something that allows you to track an order? I ordered a TTS about 2 weeks ago.
> ...


Perfect it works well 
Thank you


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn, wish I'd known about that website when I was waiting!

Total build time was about 11weeks

8 weeks lead time and then 3 weeks from factory to my drive


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

AudiNow have a load of TTs in stock if you dont want to wait.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

So just checked the audi tracker and my car has arrived in the UK. So from your experience how long for it take to reach the dealers in the Manchester area, i believe it landed at the Grimbsy port over the weekend.
Getting excited now!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

90TJM said:


> AudiNow have a load of TTs in stock if you dont want to wait.


Dealers are generally unwilling to give much of a discount on ones they have in stock, with the preconception that 'if you do not want to wait you can pay for the premium' .


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ttkinka said:


> So just checked the audi tracker and my car has arrived in the UK. So from your experience how long for it take to reach the dealers in the Manchester area, i believe it landed at the Grimbsy port over the weekend.
> Getting excited now!


Well, guy in Bristol saw his delivered in 2 days, mine took 10 days to get to Guernsey so your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> So just checked the audi tracker and my car has arrived in the UK. So from your experience how long for it take to reach the dealers in the Manchester area, i believe it landed at the Grimbsy port over the weekend.
> Getting excited now!


After mine arrived at the port, dealer said 2-3 days... it depends on the transporter facilities.

I actually collected it the day after it arrived at the dealers! 8)

Not long to wait now.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Depending on the time of the month/quarter/year the dealers might offer to send a private trailerto fetch it if it means them getting the signature sooner.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

I was originally told mid August then it came forward but I have decided for convenience to collect on my return from a wee holiday in Italy on 11th July
That will also give the dealer time to order and fit the correct silver interior elements not the dark anthracite ones I did not order but have been fitted.
So a nice treat when I get back from Italy and a lovely drive back home to Scotland.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > AudiNow have a load of TTs in stock if you dont want to wait.
> ...


Usually find they are more keen to discount the ones on stock as they have already forked out for them and they are dead money sat on the forecourt. Also they are a quick sale and in its money in the bank in days.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Some people do not want to wait..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> mine took 10 days to get to Guernsey so your guess is as good as mine!


The transporter driver was only doing 35, practicing for when he reached your island


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ttkinka, how did you find out your interior elements were wrong?? Im hoping my car shared the same boat as yours as I think they left the factory at the same time? I have also ordered the silver elements.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

ptill1 said:


> Ttkinka, how did you find out your interior elements were wrong?? Im hoping my car shared the same boat as yours as I think they left the factory at the same time? I have also ordered the silver elements.


I made my decision from the Tt brochure and wanted a bright silver to break up the black interior so visually the anthracite was shown in both edition 1 and 2 as the brightest silver, so I chose that but in the June edition 3 the anthracite is now shown in its correct dark colour. As Audi was in error due to the brochure they agreed to change out all the anthracite interior elements over to the silver coloured ones I thought I ordered.
See my post on interior elements.
If you ordered the quartz silver you will be fine.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have bought loads of new cars/bikes and always get a better deal on a stock vehicle ,they need the cash and registered for the sales bonus.


----------

